# ISOM BOMB from Seangar!!!!



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

o HOLY NIGHT!!! SeanGAR decided to give me a humidor warming gift! I received it today and my ISOM collection just went up by 8!!! And in the big H uppman tubes... PSD4's! SeanGAR you frikkin... I love you!!! I am kissing the screen (in a brotherly way of course). Wow. What a glorious week it has been.
-eef


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Good Lord!!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn your gettin bombed something fierce.....congrats


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh the inhumanity!!! :r Congrats and good work Seangar!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sounds like you are getting hit left and right! I need to learn how to draw...I already have the sick sense of humor down......


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

You deserve it eef!!! Smoke one for me


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Way to go Sean! Eef you probably should consider the 120 qt marine cooler in lieu of the 48 

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The Professor got ya eef.. WTG Sean,congrats again eef.....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Man oh man!! You're sure getting hit alot eef!!! Way to go Sean!! I thought I'd post my drawing and see if I could get in the hall of fame too..... 

What do you think???? :r :r


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

CRAP, competition!!
-eef


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Man oh man!! You're sure getting hit alot eef!!! Way to go Sean!! I thought I'd post my drawing and see if I could get in the hall of fame too.....
> 
> What do you think???? :r :r


Not bad....but you drew in too much hair.....I don't have that much LOL


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Man oh man!! You're sure getting hit alot eef!!! Way to go Sean!! I thought I'd post my drawing and see if I could get in the hall of fame too.....
> 
> What do you think???? :r :r


Whats the caption? 

Man Eef your humi just keeps getting better. I can only hope that I get you for my March Santa :al


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Man oh man!! You're sure getting hit alot eef!!! Way to go Sean!! I thought I'd post my drawing and see if I could get in the hall of fame too.....
> 
> What do you think???? :r :r


I'M FALLING


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Whats the caption?


dad gone it!!! I knew I forgot something!!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> dad gone it!!! I knew I forgot something!!


How bout YAHOO! my first ISOM

I hope that's not a self portrait -- Nude one at that :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

miketafc said:


> How bout YAHOO! my first ISOM
> 
> I hope that's not a self portrait -- Nude one at that :r


 :r Frank said how do you draw Cindy Crawford that a piano fell on? :c

*AND HE WANTS ME TO SHARE MY ISOM'S???? *









Nah, he's really a GREAT guy!! I wouldn't trade him for anything, we just have alot of fun...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

eef,

Looks like you will now need a larger house so you will be able to fit the growing number of stogie storage devices . Congrats on the hit and a deffinate shout out to SeanGar for a well executed missle strike.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats again Eef!! You earned it. Better start donating clothes to Goodwill _now_, cause that closet's gonna need room for all those smokes!!! 

WTG SeanGar!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

humidor... not...closing.. properly!!!!!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats Eef, and a very nice hit Sean!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Congrats again Eef!! You earned it. Better start donating clothes to Goodwill _now_, cause that closet's gonna need room for all those smokes!!!
> 
> WTG SeanGar!


What are you talking about Dave? I love going to 'Goodwill' my kind of shop.
Congrats eef, you deserved all those cigars.

Salud!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> What are you talking about Dave? I love going to 'Goodwill' my kind of shop.
> Congrats eef, you deserved all those cigars.
> 
> Salud!


You'd be surprised how much of my clothes and stuff around the house actually came from Goodwills all over the country!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Man oh man!! You're sure getting hit alot eef!!! Way to go Sean!! I thought I'd post my drawing and see if I could get in the hall of fame too.....
> 
> What do you think???? :r :r


This is the BEST stick figure drawing I have ever seen!

Congrats on the sticks eef! Nice going SeanGAR!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

SeanGar = _one of the good guys_!!!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

At this rate you are going to need a "walk-in". Good score eef...nice shot Sean!


----------

